# The endo just lied to me



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2013)

Met with an endocrine doctor this morning. She agrees I either need to try clomid or trt. For trt she would do one injection every two weeks. Or the gel. I said no way to the gel because of the risk of transfer. 

For the injections I would have to present myself at the office every other week for the injection. 

I asked why would I have to come in for shots and she stated "because it's a controlled substance."

I will be seeking a second opinion from a urologist after I get a psa to rule out prostate issues. 

There is no way to describe how angry I am that she lied and stated that I am not allowed by law to do these injections myself because it's a controlled substance. But oxycontin... that's cool. 

The pharmacy stocks it. Why would they do that then?


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 25, 2013)

My Dr. was going to let me take the injects home and do them myself!!


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 25, 2013)

she is full of it, i take mine at home


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Nov 25, 2013)

I hate shit like that, there's no reason for that. If she's not comfortable with you taking it home than just fkn say it don't lie about it!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 25, 2013)

Explain to them they are wrong and show evidence of many doctors letting their patients self-inject of find a new doctor. No use in wasting copays every time you want to pin.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2013)

She also carried on about how they "manage low end levels" meaning we won't give you much either...  They picked the wrong guy to try and deny...


----------



## DF (Nov 25, 2013)

Ah, jeeze it figures.  Another reason why guys go to trt clinics.  Hopefully the urologist will be a bit more helpful.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 25, 2013)

My PCP doc gave me my scrip no problem. Take home 5 bottles at a time. No questions asked. 

Docs work for you, not the other way around. 

Get a new doc bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> My PCP doc gave me my scrip no problem. Take home 5 bottles at a time. No questions asked.
> 
> Docs work for you, not the other way around.
> 
> Get a new doc bro.



HEading back to the PCP. He said he would script it, but was not well read on the subject and that's why we went to the endo. I should have hit her with a potato


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 25, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> My PCP doc gave me my scrip no problem. *Take home 5 bottles at a time.* No questions asked.



You're lucky in that sense!
Mine only lets me take the one bottle and I have to have the Dr call it in every time I want to re-up.



PillarofBalance said:


> HEading back to the PCP. He said he would script it, but was not well read on the subject and that's why we went to the endo. I should have hit her with a potato



If it's anything like the endo's I've been dealing with, you'll have many an opportunity to potato her.
Good luck PoB!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 25, 2013)

This is why I've chosen to self prescribe.  Someday when I have the time ill go thru the legal process and get scripted but for now I don't see the need.   Besides, The black market is cheaper than wallgreens from what I've seen


Good luck PoB, it will take some time/money to find a doctor that's willing to work with you.  But it's better than a prison cell


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome to Boston. Methadone clinic on every corner, and free needles for all the junkies.

Need TRT - No way.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 25, 2013)

I like dealing with my PCP, and not being referred out to someone new who will look at me and think "jewcehead". I cant even buy pins over the counter because they take one look and thats that.

POB, you already know this I am sure, but be honest with your PCP. They NEED to know everything just in case shit goes south for some reason. 

And for the record, your mother is the only person i know that should be hit with potatoes, thats just weird man. weird.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 25, 2013)

We sometimes forget how greedy docs can be...it's a business...and unfortunately healthcare and capitalism don't mix well...someone will always be getting ****ed over.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> I like dealing with my PCP, and not being referred out to someone new who will look at me and think "jewcehead". I cant even buy pins over the counter because they take one look and thats that.
> 
> POB, you already know this I am sure, but be honest with your PCP. They NEED to know everything just in case shit goes south for some reason.
> 
> And for the record, your mother is the only person i know that should be hit with potatoes, thats just weird man. weird.



My PCP knows exactly what I've been doing. Compounds, doses etc... He doesn't always understand what I am saying, but he helps keep an eye on things... Calling him first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 25, 2013)

finds a mens clinic.  Theres lots of around here that WANT to script you to tes........my lady use to work at one til she realized what a joke the "clinic" was.


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 25, 2013)

POB as you know you've got many options.  There are trt clinics, Natualpath's, and other Dr's who specifically assist patients to manage their hormone.

My doc is a Naturalpathic Dr. and is on trt himself so he understands exactly what I am going through and doing.

IMO dealing with a woman Dr. is not the way to go for a men's hrt program.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> POB as you know you've got many options.  There are trt clinics, Natualpath's, and other Dr's who specifically assist patients to manage their hormone.
> 
> My doc is a Naturalpathic Dr. and is on trt himself so he understands exactly what I am going through and doing.
> 
> IMO dealing with a woman Dr. is not the way to go for a men's hrt program.



No shit bro, when I saw on my paperwork when I registered that I was seeing a female doc I knew something like this would happen.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 25, 2013)

Just tell her "Hey sweet tits, why dont you stop your grinnin and drop your linen?"


----------



## amore169 (Nov 25, 2013)

I been on TRT for almost 8 years and at the beginning it was a horror, but now I'm on 300mg a week, I do 150mg Monday and 150mg Thursdays. I couldn't be any happier. Also I do blood work every three months to keep everything in check. My Doctor wants my test levels around 800-100.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Welcome to Boston. Methadone clinic on every corner, and free needles for all the junkies.
> 
> Need TRT - No way.





amore169 said:


> I been on TRT for almost 8 years and at the beginning it was a horror, but now I'm on 300mg a week, I do 150mg Monday and 150mg Thursdays. I couldn't be any happier. Also I do blood work every three months to keep everything in check. My Doctor wants my test levels around 800-100.



This bitch was shooting for 400. I told her I don't want the test of a 90 year old. She didn't care.


----------



## DF (Nov 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> This bitch was shooting for 400. I told her I don't want the test of a 90 year old. She didn't care.



LOL, 400? wtf is that going to do for you?  She's a douche!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> This bitch was shooting for 400. I told her I don't want the test of a 90 year old. She didn't care.



Had a similar back in the day when I first got looked over for TRT. Female Doc, wanted me to use the gel. Told her no as I didn't want my bird being tainted with that sh1t. She finally got around to pinning and then was adamant that I come to the office and that I only pin 100 Mg once per week. I told her I worked days and couldn't be stopping by her office every week, and that based on what I'd read 100 Mg per week would only serve to shut me down fully without getting me back into the mid-range (I was 30-ish at the time) for a man my age. She would hear none of it, gave me nothing but grief. 

I went selfie and never looked back.


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> This bitch was shooting for 400. I told her I don't want the test of a 90 year old. She didn't care.



Whats the ****ing point of that! LOL


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 25, 2013)

Because she makes money giving injections.  Same reason the dr at our hospital always pushes for c-section births.  He makes more money and it takes him less time.... bottom line.


----------



## Azog (Nov 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> My PCP knows exactly what I've been doing. Compounds, doses etc... He doesn't always understand what I am saying, but he helps keep an eye on things... Calling him first thing tomorrow morning.



Sounds like he is a good doc to have on your side. I gotta find me one of those! As for the endo, she can go fluck herself.


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 26, 2013)

Straight bullshit, but take these pain meds for the rest of ur life


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 26, 2013)

POB = Prescription Of Bullshit? Your endo sucks, send her a naked selfie wearing a foam cowboy hat wearing a diaper and riding a tricycle.


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 26, 2013)

POB not to stray off course of the subject but what put you on this path anyways?
Low test levels from age + cycling?


----------



## TheExperiment (Nov 26, 2013)

Only reason the Endo doc is giving you the run around is because they want your money brother! They want to make you come in every other week so they can bill your insurance and get a chunk of the change for themselves instead of letting you take it home. A lot of docs are like this these days. I would call her out first thing when you seen her again and let her know that you aren't an idiot.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 26, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> POB = Prescription Of Bullshit? Your endo sucks, send her a naked selfie wearing a foam cowboy hat wearing a diaper and riding a tricycle.



I'm on it!



SuperBane said:


> POB not to stray off course of the subject but what put you on this path anyways?
> Low test levels from age + cycling?



agreement with the wife, low test, I'm in this for life...


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 26, 2013)

Bring in a bracelet of different size dowels and stuff them in her gash, like she did when she measured your testicles, then look up at her and shake your head.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 26, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> This bitch was shooting for 400. I told her I don't want the test of a 90 year old. She didn't care.


sounds like the v.a.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Nov 26, 2013)

I had the same problem with my first dr. SHE wanted to precribe some roll on shit that was going to bill my insurance $400 a month. I told her hell no, she said they would do a max of 100 mg injections once a month in her office. 
I asked for a copy of my blood work and never went back. 

I see the dr. I have now twice a year and he has me on 200 mg a week self inject
Since it is a "controlled substance" my insurance won't let me get over a month supply at a time. So every month I go pick up 4- 1 cc vials of 200 mg/ml. 
I actually like them better, they normally yield 1.1-1.2cc per vial. 

Good luck brother


----------



## creekrat (Nov 29, 2013)

I know with us, an optimal level is in the 12-1300 range.  That's the problem POB.  She lied to you because that's what she believes.  These doctor's are scripting shit and have no clue what they are doing.  They ask symptoms and read a little book that has a list of meds they can prescribe and starting doses.  I can ****ing do that and not have to have 12 years of school and huge school loans.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 29, 2013)

well said creek..     well said.

most of us on these boards would make way better doc's than half the PCP's out there.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 29, 2013)

creekrat said:


> I know with us, an optimal level is in the 12-1300 range.  That's the problem POB.  She lied to you because that's what she believes.  These doctor's are scripting shit and have no clue what they are doing.  They ask symptoms and read a little book that has a list of meds they can prescribe and starting doses.  I can ****ing do that and not have to have 12 years of school and huge school loans.





samcooke said:


> well said creek..     well said.
> 
> most of us on these boards would make way better doc's than half the PCP's out there.



I understand what you guys are trying to imply and agree to a cslight extent but there is no way we would do better jobs than a PCP out there. Even the worst doctors still have training needed to make critical decisions necessary in medicine. It's frustrating as hell when the doctor plays doctor and refuses to listen to the patient but that doesn't mean we can do their job.


----------



## mrSlate (Nov 29, 2013)

Most of your gp's graduated and basically do the minimum to keep there md license up. My gp told me I'm low normal and that's good ( 295 total) and sent me to an endo. The endo didn't even lie to me just said nope your normal you don't get shit. He was an fk'ing diabetic doc. They deal with diabetics all day and throw slin and metformin around like candy. 

Sorry about your douche endo PoB. Seems to be a pretty common occurrence .


----------

